
Show HN: YouTube Podcast Generator – Create a pod from YT channel and playlist ids - bbilko
https://rundexter.com/app/youtube-podcast-generator
======
bbilko
Hi everyone - here's a Dexter app we made that can be configured to feature
the YouTube playlists and channels you choose. Initially we built one that was
pre-configured with all the late shows, but saw how it could really be used
for any content that features interviews, monologs, MOS, etc. If you remix the
app, there are private variables in the settings where you can provide your
own artwork and file paths. Looking forward to hearing your feedback!

